# Black water tank



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Question to all?

I have an Outback 28bhs. For the past few times we have gone out my black water tank reads 2/3's full. I have done a ton of flushing and I can not get it to read any lower. Does anyone out there have any other tricks I can try. It is driving me nuts. Any help would be great

Thanks


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Might want to read over this thread Tired of trying to clean the tank!! It has some good thoughts from others and what several of us have done to try to deal with the problem. Do note that the gage in the campers are next to worthless so even with a clean tank they not right correctly.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The next time you are leaving a campground and have already dumped, put 1-2 bags of ice in the black tank via the toilet right before you leave. The ice bounces around-cleans the sensors-then melts leaving only 1-2 gallons of water behind. Works Great


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Could you re-freeze the ice?? Might be able to use it again-------------------

Couldn't resist









Scott


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have heard that the ice trick works wonders but I have not yet tried it. I have on of the extensions you put on the end a garden hose and use from inside the TT and it is working for me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO Scott!


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

We have just returned from a 3 week trip in our 28RLS. We are having similar problems with the black tank level sensors. We cannot get it to read empty regardless what we do. We have tried the ice trick but to no avail. We have flushed the black tank as many as 10 times with all of the water running clear and no solids and still we can get no better than a 1/3 reading with the tank empty. When we add a couple of gallons to add the Odorlos chemicals, the tank immediately jumps to 2/3. After 2 flushes, the tank reads full.

The gray tank level seems to be working just fine. Can a trip to the dealer solve this problem if it is still under warranty? I would certainly like to hear back. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This past extended weekend I had chance to use the new No-Fuss Flush system I had installed and must say it was wonderful. Tank reads Empty, it was fairly quick and the tank doesn't smell. After fighting the tanks on two trailers I would say this is a must have mod now for me. I ran the sprayer while draining and then closed the value and let it fill up once, then let the sprayer run for 5 minutes while I did a few other things. Since I was really trying to get it clean I probably took more time than I normally would, but sure was nice to get home and open the toilet and not have a nasty smell come out. For the cost and time to install it I think it will be the most use mod I've made to my trailer. If you don't feel comfortable about doing it yourself I'd talk to your dealer, I would think the product and install would run under $100.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I had a quickie flush installed in the Outback by the dealer. He told me it would be 1 hour labor ($55) plus the price of the quickie flush. ($16.95). They had never installed one on an outback so the install took about 2 hours. He charged me for 1 1/2 hours and called it a day. It was well worth the cost, I can clean the tank while doing other things. I had a flush king previously and it took a lot of time and water and had to be watched over.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The sensors read by electric current sent through a moist material to register, after dumping, until the tank dries out, the sensors will misread. Let it set for a few days and see if it changes, or just look down the toilet to check levels.

On the 28BHS, the black tank drains towards the front, so to obtain proper emptiness, the trailer needs to be level or slightly downhill at the tongue to completly empty it out. The gray tank is opposite and drains towards the rear.

Let it dry out completly and see if that helps.

KS


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks a bunch..we are heading out this weekend and i will give the ice trick a shot wish me luck...the Wife is afrid the tank is full maybe i should have her stick her face over it to make sure it is empty...LOL...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Being from the Great White North, we do not have this problem at all. It is so cold that everything freezes. No smell at all. When it is full and solid I just drive south. No need to toss ice cube down.












































Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

In all seriousness, all you have to do is look down the toliet opening. If the tank is full, you know it.


----------

